# [OT] Anche XFS mi ha deluso [Risolto]

## koma

Eccomi di nuovo qui

a prendermi un'altra settimana di tempo per REINSTALLARE TUTTO! Si perchè quella sottospece di filesystem al primo down brutale ha pensato bene di smollarmi un  bad magic number. Come risultato xfs_repair non funziona nemmeno. Avevo appenaterminato di installare tutto. Ho perso Tutti i backup perchè entrambi i dischi si sono "5p\/774n471".

Avevo sopra anche i dati di lavoro. Degli ultimi 2 mesi (domani era giorno di backup su cd). Bene posso dire felicemente di essermi veramente rotto i K0GL10n1 di questa faccenda. DEVE esserci un'altra soluzione. Nemmeno windows perde così tutte le impostazioni!.

Scusate lo sfogo ma ho già sfasciato un monitor da 15 pollici con una mazza da baseball oggi pomeriggio e nn mi bastava.

----------

## federico

Io per fare l'avvocato del diavolo ho il sospetto che il tuo hardware non ci stia molto dentro...

O sei sfigato di brutto O e' quello...

Che io ricordi, con tante macchine linux che ho amministrato e spento brutalmente in vita mia solo una volta mi si e' "un po' sputtanato" il disco (solo alcuni dati) , quando per via di un temporale in un paese la corrente e' andata e tornata diverse volte e puntualmente saltava mentre chekkavo il disco...

----------

## koma

Sinceramente Fede la sfiga è il mio forte lo sappiamo entrambi.  :Mad:  . 

temo sia il mio impianto elettrico che quando salta la corrente tende a dare delle belle botte di tensione prima di morire. I dischi li ho controllati formattati a basso livelo e testati con i migliori rigrammi (anche a pagamento). Controllato anche le IDE le Ram e il chipset. TUTTO funziona a meraviglia... evidentemente Dio ce l'ha con me

----------

## federico

Si ma i dischi notoriamente sono sensibili agli sbalzi di corrente, se pensi che il tuo impianto elettrico faccia questo scherzo probabilmente il problema e' correlato...

Ho visto che hai pensato di trovare un ups, potrebbe essere una soluzione, probabilmente anche uno da 5 minuti dovrebbe bastarti, una cosa per intenderci che faccia un modo che la corrente sia controllata e che tu abbia tempo per spegnere la macchina.

----------

## koma

regalamene uno!!! (Call me)

----------

## federico

Si figurati io ho i server accesi a casa da + di 100 giorni senza ups.. Qui in sideralis come BEN SAI lavoriamo in ristrettezza econimica...

----------

## koma

già ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come dice federico se hai cosi' tanti problemi probabilmente c'e' qualcosa nel hardware che non funziona bene.

----------

## koma

Fedeli. Chiariamo una questione che ormai mi assilla da una vita:

Non ho soldi per comprare un'altra macchina. Questa apparte quando salta la corrente funziona PERFETTAMENTE. Evidentemente è una LIMITAZIONE  hardware dovuta al supporto rimm boh nn so resta il fatto che un UPS risolverà ogni problema

----------

## koma

datemi un paio di suggerimenti da bravi ...

Sto facendo un veloce backup di quel che riesco a prendere (prima che cominci a defunctionare tutto) per ora ho fatto /etc/ (totale)

/home/ (totale)

/usr/src/linux/.config

/root/

di cos'altro potrei avere bisogno?

----------

## Ty[L]eR

eventuali packages precompilati  :Confused: 

----------

## koma

ragazzi xfs_repair mi ha dato qlc risultato volete vedere?

boh io ve lo faccio vedere lo stesso.. questo è lost+found

```
 $ ll /lost+found/

totale 720676

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:14 10043951/

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root    231303182 22 giu 11:15 100663467

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        86348 19 apr 15:20 100734747*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root            0  9 mag 23:08 100740793

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:35 100898497/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:41 100898498/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       133808  3 mag 00:04 100898502*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:43 100898505/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 100898506/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 100898508/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:14 10298475/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       103292  6 mag 22:18 10298522*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 10316904/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:35 104896260/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:41 104896262/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       212844 19 apr 15:16 104930732*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        65916 19 apr 14:37 104931238*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        33528 22 mar 21:21 104991053*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        58356 23 mar 01:10 106118988*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   bin        395104 23 mar 01:10 106118994*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        11492 26 mar 16:51 106233642*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       120048 29 apr 13:47 106279061*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       150728  7 giu 23:38 107731687*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        10256  7 giu 23:38 107731689*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        18664  7 giu 23:38 107731691*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        61900  7 giu 23:38 107777405*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        62264  7 giu 23:38 107777406*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        34620  7 giu 23:38 108233058*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        33096  7 giu 23:38 108925953*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        76172  7 giu 23:38 108925958*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        34376  7 giu 23:38 108925959*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         8404  7 giu 23:38 108925962*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1147768  7 giu 23:38 108925967*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        79556  7 giu 23:38 108925986*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       676168 22 mar 17:26 109088592*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       454108 17 giu 01:16 109205206*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      2850736 17 giu 01:16 109205210*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        85456 17 giu 01:16 109205222*

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 22 giu 13:53 109211469

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 29 apr 15:16 109478160

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 21 giu 01:31 109481571

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 22 giu 07:07 109481572

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 14 giu 00:23 109481573

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 22 giu 02:21 109481574

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 17 mag 07:04 109481625

-rw-r--r--  1 koma   users           5 22 giu 11:24 109482193

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 113247373/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        27800 22 mar 18:14 113247375*

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root        28016 22 mar 18:22 113302177*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 113337845/

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root       788756 26 mar 23:03 113912963*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        44040 19 apr 13:51 114899004*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        17316 19 apr 13:51 114899009*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       212088 19 apr 13:51 114899012*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       156388 19 apr 13:51 114899013*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        52968 19 apr 15:16 118107978*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 118142295/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:43 118142322/

prw-r--r--  1 koma   users           0 17 apr 19:55 118257483|

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root       683352  2 mag 23:45 121690439*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 121690473/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         9308 26 mar 16:51 121859477*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       217364 17 giu 00:53 121865343*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        10932 17 giu 00:53 121867171*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        14776 17 giu 00:53 121867175*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       503116 17 giu 00:53 121870341*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 125865423/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 125868175/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:44 125870016/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:02 125873673/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 12622533/

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root      1056032 22 mar 18:01 12622568*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        50104 19 apr 15:16 12694572*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       254972 29 mag 21:21 12821370*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       322068  4 apr 18:21 12907626*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:44 130023583/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 130024749/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 130055671/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 130055674/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       453008 22 mar 19:39 130100380*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        36192  3 mag 08:52 130112153*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1011072 12 giu 23:10 130439929*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       731291 12 giu 23:10 130439939*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        19221 12 giu 23:10 130440649*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        40855 12 giu 23:10 130447046*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       109134 12 giu 23:10 130447052*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        13061 12 giu 23:10 130456129*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       683136  9 apr 20:21 130617224*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        96417 12 giu 23:10 132196857*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        38232 12 giu 23:10 132375442*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        64920 12 giu 23:10 133210883*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        84390 12 giu 23:10 133210913*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        35837 12 giu 23:10 133210917*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        32255 12 giu 23:10 133210920*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       376755 12 giu 23:10 133210926*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 133238013/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 133238122/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 133250749/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 133250751/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 133250773/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 133324720/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        32264 22 mar 18:01 134219108*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        16752 22 mar 18:01 134219110*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        21752 22 mar 18:01 134219111*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        15956 22 mar 18:01 134219112*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         9456 22 mar 18:01 134219114*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        17764 22 mar 18:01 134219120*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         7572 22 mar 18:01 134219121*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         7412 22 mar 18:01 134219122*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        13096 22 mar 18:01 134219123*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        17136 22 mar 18:01 134219126*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        17088 22 mar 18:01 134219128*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        73152 22 mar 18:01 134219129*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        45076 22 mar 18:01 134219140*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        15584 22 mar 18:01 134219141*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        76724 22 mar 18:01 134219142*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         9484 22 mar 18:01 134219143*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        13576 22 mar 18:01 134219144*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        21116 22 mar 18:01 134219156*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:42 134248928/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      5060036  9 apr 20:21 134611714*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        52904 14 apr 16:35 134719131*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 13632333/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 137349091/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:44 138184160/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:44 138444181/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       147516  2 mag 23:51 138452450*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:43 138452452/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        49484  2 mag 23:43 138452454*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       317468  2 mag 23:43 138452471*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:42 138500168/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1011524 22 mar 17:51 142702312*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:44 142834049/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        14732 27 mar 15:32 142878734*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        90988 12 giu 23:10 142924553*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:42 143229952/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 146800977/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        28796  7 giu 22:50 146835430*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 146835625/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:31 147379231/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        93904 20 apr 22:21 147541195*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:42 150056192/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:35 150084831/

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root        86136 22 mar 17:51 150995593*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 150995598/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        58504  3 mag 00:13 150995618*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   bin        412796  3 mag 00:13 150995626*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 151002615/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       150632 22 mar 17:16 151066244*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        10144 22 mar 17:16 151066246*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        18664 22 mar 17:16 151066248*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        61836 22 mar 17:16 151066292*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        14472 22 mar 17:16 151066293*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        62264 22 mar 17:16 151066295*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        34588 22 mar 17:16 151066296*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        30104 22 mar 17:16 151066297*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        76172 22 mar 17:16 151066302*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        32588 22 mar 17:16 151066303*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        27396 22 mar 17:16 151079744*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         8372 22 mar 17:16 151079745*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1272636 22 mar 17:16 151079751*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        82432 22 mar 17:16 151079770*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:42 152525459/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 16778290/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 16778533/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        57996  6 giu 21:40 16841712*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        67105 19 apr 15:11 16949323

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       494836 19 apr 15:11 16949350*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1016440  9 mag 22:58 17150161*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       168904 21 mag 11:23 17198625*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 21:53 17601562/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       815224 18 giu 01:47 189832*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      2529000 18 giu 01:47 189836*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root     25015328 22 mar 17:16 198493

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 20972836/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         6012 22 mar 17:16 20980007*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         7868 22 mar 17:16 20980009*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         7580 22 mar 17:16 20980021*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        10944 22 mar 17:16 20980039*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        98160 22 mar 17:16 20980042*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        44116 22 mar 17:16 20980043*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        84060 22 mar 17:16 20980044*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        64688 22 mar 17:16 20980045*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        12052 22 mar 17:16 20980046*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        13140 22 mar 17:16 20980048*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         7804 22 mar 17:16 20980084*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        11264 22 mar 17:16 20980102*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 20987100/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 21079976/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 25166083/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        14856 22 mar 18:24 25166399*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  5 apr 16:17 25199042/

srwxrwxrwx  1 koma   users           0 17 mag 07:04 25385649=

srwxrwxrwx  1 koma   users           0 22 giu 07:08 26266598=

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 27858/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 27865/

-rw-------  1 root   root           20 21 giu 08:53 29360315

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup      1200 21 giu 08:53 29360317

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         4 21 giu 08:53 29360352

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         0 21 giu 08:53 29360355

-rw-------  1 root   root           20 22 giu 07:07 29360357

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        66296  2 mag 22:13 29360358*

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup      1200 22 giu 07:07 29360365

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         4 22 giu 07:07 29360367

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         0 22 giu 07:07 29360368

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root        24464 22 mar 17:51 29360370*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:02 29360371/

-rw-------  1 root   root           20 22 giu 11:24 29360372

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup      1200 22 giu 11:24 29360373

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         4 22 giu 11:24 29360506

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         0 22 giu 11:24 29360534

-rw-------  1 root   root           20 22 giu 20:08 29360677

-rw-------  1 root   root           20 22 giu 20:43 29360681

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup      1200 22 giu 20:08 29407339

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       703280 22 mar 16:37 29427147*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root       841080 22 mar 16:37 29427154

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        35884 22 mar 18:27 29474*

-rw-------  1 koma   users    26140672  5 apr 21:08 29527093

-rw-------  1 koma   users   268435456  5 apr 21:08 29527094

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  5 apr 16:17 29527097/

-rw-------  1 root   root     26140672  5 apr 19:25 29695501

-rw-------  1 root   root    268435456  5 apr 19:25 29695504

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root       574392 26 mar 23:02 29695541*

-rwx------  1 root   wheel       14784 23 apr 15:29 31550614*

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         4 22 giu 20:08 31836051

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         0 22 giu 20:08 31836052

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup      1200 22 giu 20:43 31836054

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         4 22 giu 20:43 31836056

-rw-------  1 nobody nogroup         0 22 giu 20:43 31836057

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 33561820/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        51884 19 apr 14:33 33621826*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        21436 22 mar 17:16 33643203

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 33668378/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       311688 30 mag 14:35 33740395*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       322448 19 apr 14:33 33740763*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root         7803 19 apr 15:13 33740883

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:15 37748875/

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root        19916 22 mar 17:51 37783546*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 37783553/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 38048382/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       395736 19 apr 14:37 38793088*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:15 41943179/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        27340 22 mar 18:03 41943510*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       548624  9 giu 12:23 41943519*

drwxrwxrwt  2 xfs    xfs             6 22 giu 10:00 41988217/

srwxrwxrwx  1 xfs    xfs             0 22 giu 07:07 42006311=

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        55240 22 mar 16:14 42012947*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 4204139/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 42346063/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1121584 19 apr 15:35 4273087*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        53912 13 apr 20:52 46153583*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        16228 22 mar 17:25 46173314*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        53400 19 apr 15:11 46631128*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       703264  6 mag 22:09 46696130*

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root       846128  6 mag 22:09 46776688

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:33 46933632/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 46933634/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:15 46933639/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:55 50332480/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1040856 22 mar 17:37 50368462*

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root         5504 22 mar 17:51 50368672*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       110988  9 apr 19:24 50426254*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        26640 22 mar 21:22 50426280*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 21:37 50693228/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 19:47 50723947/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:33 50780960/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        35956  2 mag 23:33 50780962*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       189564 26 mar 13:06 51187148*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:25 54526450/

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root        11132 22 mar 17:51 54589289*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:46 54589465/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       148232 23 mar 00:31 54819038*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        89612 19 apr 15:13 54899917*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 21:37 55079169/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:32 55153524/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:25 58831235/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 21:37 58898055/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       298270 20 giu 23:46 59154233*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       338488  8 giu 00:24 59267785*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:31 59545875/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        84308 19 apr 15:20 59605832*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       366428 19 apr 15:20 59606919*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        29280 22 mar 18:26 62915734*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:25 62926623/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         8936  3 mag 07:36 62955690*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        28560  3 mag 07:36 62955699*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         4784 18 giu 01:45 63007628*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 64337745/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       146932 22 mar 17:57 67166079*

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root      1019724 17 giu 01:54 67266610*

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root       193184 17 giu 01:54 67266613*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        17796 29 mar 14:12 67412244*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:56 71341047/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 22:01 71341052/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         9220 29 mar 14:12 71439102*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  5 apr 16:17 71577328/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       839776  5 apr 16:17 71577334*

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root   root        12948 22 mar 17:51 75566622*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 75566654/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      1117244  3 mag 00:00 75568361*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:56 75568366/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        29524 22 mar 21:28 75593955*

-r-xr-sr-x  1 root   smmsp      587712  2 giu 15:19 79729234*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:55 79729509/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 79734422/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 79734423/

drwx------  2 root   root            6  3 apr 21:39 8390468/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root         3924 22 mar 18:01 8390486*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 83935424/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:04 83935428/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:56 83935481/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        28208 19 apr 14:37 83981387*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        60496 19 apr 14:37 83983910*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       794480 20 giu 23:42 84037817*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        57180 21 giu 14:44 85070886*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       216528 21 giu 14:44 85070895*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 88080532/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:56 88113848/

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        33665 22 mar 17:16 88116803

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:04 88131936/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:09 88131954/

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        22964 22 mar 19:17 88193106*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        28168 22 mar 19:17 88193109*

srwxr-xr-x  1 root   root            0  5 apr 19:25 89295843=

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:02 92276452/

srwxr-xr-x  1 koma   users           0  5 apr 21:08 92316639=

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        57617 19 apr 15:16 93918800

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root        27624 19 apr 15:11 96588395*

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  2 mag 23:41 98236899/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:04 98236901/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root            6  3 mag 00:10 98236921/

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root        18156 19 apr 14:37 98306126

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       694672 23 mar 11:43 9991985*

```

 che faccio? posso ancora salvare il disco ? emerge -e world aiuterebbe?

----------

## koma

$du -h /lost+found

-snip-

704M    /lost+found/

koma@HellMachine koma $

----------

## koma

```
# du -ah /lost+found/ |grep M

2,5M    /lost+found/189836

24M     /lost+found/198493

1,1M    /lost+found/4273087

1,1M    /lost+found/12622568

7,8M    /lost+found/29527093

209M    /lost+found/29527094

7,6M    /lost+found/29695501

191M    /lost+found/29695504

1,1M    /lost+found/75568361

221M    /lost+found/100663467

1,1M    /lost+found/108925967

2,8M    /lost+found/109205210

4,9M    /lost+found/134611714

1,3M    /lost+found/151079751

704M    /lost+found/

HellMachine root # 
```

----------

## koma

```
HellMachine root # emerge -ep world |wc -l

795

HellMachine root # 

```

----------

## koma

emerge -e world lanciato auguratemi buona fortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

good luck   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

koma: devo dire che sei proprio sfigato!!!!

ma visti tutti questi pb un bel ext3?

se hai pb anche con ext3... bhe hai la certezza che e' l'HW.

ciao

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> Sinceramente Fede la sfiga è il mio forte lo sappiamo entrambi.

 

guarda che è colpa di FULVIO(il nostro amico di racc...)

Koma, ma non avevi già avuto problemi con quell'hd?

secondo me è a p*****e....

prova con un'altro file sistem, io uso ext3 e non ho avuto nessun pb neanche dopo alcuni riavvi violenti!

ciao ciao

----------

## xchris

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova con un'altro file sistem, io uso ext3 e non ho avuto nessun pb neanche dopo alcuni riavvi violenti!
> 
> 

 

concordo!!

per mia esperienza il + affidabile in momenti critici. (e non)

ciao

----------

## koma

dopo un emerge -e world faro un tar dell'intero sistemada live cd sbatto su un DVD formatto la partizione metto ext3 scompatto il tar e via

----------

## yardbird

Non è che per caso hai attivato qualche opzione "strana" di hdparm?

Io per un po' ho usato l'opzione -W1, che abilita il write-caching interno del disco. La prima volta che è saltata la corrente ho fot**to tutto il file-system.. Era un reiser3.6, che in più di un anno non mi aveva mai dato alcun problema nonostante ripetuti shutdown "sporchi". Se cerchi sulla linux kernel mailing list trovi qualche riferimento al write-caching e ti spiegano perchè è letale per i filesystem di tipo journalling.

Personalmente da due settimane sto con reiser4 e finora (incorcio le dita  :Very Happy: ) mai avuto alcun problema, nonostante la corrente che va via e qualche kernel crash dovuto a impostazioni che poi ho scoperto essere incompatibili con questo filesystem. Tanto per non fare troppa pubblicità, sulla mailing list si vocifera che reiser4 possa venire dichiarato "stabile" entro la prossima settimana, quindi se vuoi cominciare ad utilizzarlo potrebbe essere il momento giusto  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

```
HellMachine root # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 78177792, start = 0

HellMachine root # hdparm /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0

HellMachine root # 
```

----------

## Benve

 *koma wrote:*   

>  che faccio? posso ancora salvare il disco ? emerge -e world aiuterebbe?

 

Mica è windows.   :Smile: 

----------

## koma

Finito  :Wink:  sembra funzionare tutto.. quando vedo un defunct riemergo e tutto funziona.. ho saltato alcuni pacchetti per pigrizia facendo solo quelli + importanti (grande --skipfirst) Boh anche questa è andata

----------

## =DvD=

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4

 *guida gentoo wrote:*   

> XFS is a filesystem with metadata journaling which comes with a robust feature-set and is optimized for scalability. We only recommend using this filesystem on Linux systems with high-end SCSI and/or fibre channel storage and an uninterruptible power supply. Because XFS aggressively caches in-transit data in RAM, improperly designed programs (those that don't take proper precautions when writing files to disk and there are quite a few of them) can lose a good deal of data if the system goes down unexpectedly.

 

Più che sfiga credo sia proprio XFS.

Su un sistema che si spenge così spesso penso che l'unica solizione sia ext3 (oltre a un ups  :Wink:  )

----------

## lavish

Quella descrizione dei filesystems è vecchia come il cucco e andrebbe cambiata. Sono i devels per primi a dirlo. basta guardare JFS ...  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Più che sfiga credo sia proprio XFS.
> 
> Su un sistema che si spenge così spesso penso che l'unica solizione sia ext3 (oltre a un ups  )

 

io non voglio fare il rompiballe della situazione, ma una frase del genere è inaccettabile. qui mi sembra che si stia cercando davvero un capro espiatorio, più che una spiegazione ragionevole a quello che è successo.

XFS ha avuto dei problemi, è vero, ma sono stati sistemati nelal stragrande maggioranza con l'uscita dei primi kernel 2.6, e definitivamente dopo il 2.6.7. il lavoro che si sta facendo adesso è solo un lavoro di rifinitura.

se si tiene un kernel non aggiornato, pur sapendo che sono state corrette delle falle ESTREMAMENTE GRAVI, allora si perde anche qualsiasi diritto di replica, e nel momento in cui perdo qualcosa me la prendo solo con me stesso. lo stesso discorso vale per xfsprogs.

insallo XFS su macchine in produzione senza avere mai nessuna noia. da notare che non tutte dispongono di UPS, quindi succede anche che alcune vengano spente brutalmente.

un paio hanno addirittura, come se non bastasse, dei RAID software, oltre al file system XFS.

ho rischiato persino formattando il disco del portatile, con XFS, e posso giurare su quello che volete di non vere mai perso niente.

per koma... l'unica volta che mi sono trovato in una situazione come la tua era dovuto a problemi di alimentazione: tutti i test sulla macchina la davano come perfettamente funzionante, eppure ogni tanto si verificavano corruzioni di dati, e i famosi IBM UltraStar morivano come mosche... ho scoperto che l'alimentatore era ad oltre il 90% della sua capacità. ora quella macchina ha un alimentatore nuovo e non fa più una piega. problemi simili possono derivare da un alimentatore vecchio che restituisce tensioni di alimentazione sporche... prova a controllare come sta il tuo

----------

## shev

Ma il senso di ripescare questa discussione dopo 10 mesi quale sarebbe? Sfugge solo a me? E' per aprire il solito pseudo-flame sui filesystem? "A me va bene" "A me no" "Il mio c'ha il block più lungo del tuo!"... son 10 mesi che koma ha sistemato il suo problema, ha solo dimenticato il tag [Risolto]...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ma il senso di ripescare questa discussione dopo 10 mesi quale sarebbe? Sfugge solo a me? E' per aprire il solito pseudo-flame sui filesystem? "A me va bene" "A me no" "Il mio c'ha il block più lungo del tuo!"... son 10 mesi che koma ha sistemato il suo problema, ha solo dimenticato il tag [Risolto]... 

 

wow... non ci avevo fatto caso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *shev wrote:*   

> son 10 mesi che koma ha sistemato il suo problema, ha solo dimenticato il tag [Risolto]... 

 

Meglio che lo mettiamo prima che scoppi una faida  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ma il senso di ripescare questa discussione dopo 10 mesi quale sarebbe? Sfugge solo a me? E' per aprire il solito pseudo-flame sui filesystem? "A me va bene" "A me no" "Il mio c'ha il block più lungo del tuo!"... son 10 mesi che koma ha sistemato il suo problema, ha solo dimenticato il tag [Risolto]... 

 

questo post è stato linkato da un altro post di koma dove cerca un ups, tutto qui.

@k.gothmog: Io leggo la doc, se la doc è vecchia come il cucco non è colpa mia.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog: Io leggo la doc, se la doc è vecchia come il cucco non è colpa mia.

 

per carità... era solo un parere... spero che non te la sia presa.

----------

## =DvD=

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> per carità... era solo un parere... spero che non te la sia presa.

 

E' povero di esperienza (di vita) chi se la prende per così poco....  =D

----------

